# Welcome to Shariria - or a ban on free speech



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

London's Muslim Mayor Bans Sexy Women In Advertisements | The Daily Caller


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

You gotta be kiDding me


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Baby Steps.... on the way to total implementation of Sharia.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

As soon as he got elected they should have seen it coming. Are there not parts of London under Sharia now? And the rest of the city coming soon?


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Same shit, different day. Islam is about total control of everything and everyone.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With English woman sexy is a mighty broad brush.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I suspect there will be a last straw. Then the camels back will break. 

Don't think goats would much like the weather in merry old England.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Freedom of speech has already been restricted in England. Go ahead and criticize Islam. They'll snatch you up for hate speech.

It's a shame that the home of common law has gone to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The first problem with the whole mess is:


> London's Muslim Mayor


It's only gonna get worse.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Freedom of speech has already been restricted in England. Go ahead and criticize Islam. They'll snatch you up for hate speech.
> 
> It's a shame that the home of common law has gone to hell in a hand basket.


Weren't we just threatened with this by the AG?

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, what the hell did they think was going to happen? They voted for it. They got it. It's just the beginning.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Liberal Londoners and liberal English, of which there are many, think that electing s Muslim is good. Thst it's inclusive and correct. They will think this way until the liberals are shut down by the Muslims...And it will be too late. 

Did the Romans know their empire was doomed and saw it falling? Do the Europeans see their countries being destroyed? Do Americans see it? 

Doubt it... 

Hence.. Prepping.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

They'll reap what they've sown.


----------

